# Difference: 26 W bulb and 13 W bulb



## Aluvian (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm looking at Hagen's Exo Terra Repti Glo 5.0 bulbs for reptiles. The store sells two varieties: 26 W and 13 W. What's the difference?

They're for my 2 baby Ouachita map turtles. I have yet to order a ceramic lamp/heat fixture, but these bulbs will fit the clamp-on light fixture I have already set up.

Will the 26 W bulb produce more heat?

I was thinking of buying the 13W bulb and setting a ceramic infrared heating fixture nearby. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------

